# LMAO at these Instagram slayers in real life (FRAUD)



## Downey (Jan 18, 2020)

Old news but was going through my gallery and found them again



Spoiler












I remember when these guys got initially famous, girls were going crazy especially black women for some reason. Then they gave an interview on tv



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Jan 18, 2020)

Do this brother





Put the first bracket _before_ the first picture, then the second bracket _after_ the second picture.


----------



## Downey (Jan 18, 2020)

Spoiler



fuck I made this thread in wrong section, good thing mods are asleep and recovering form their night of friday partying


----------



## Kingkellz (Jan 18, 2020)

Downey said:


> Old news but was going through my gallery and found them again
> 
> View attachment 233431
> 
> ...


One girl said they look like rats I think 😂


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 18, 2020)

Lmao, if these are slayers, then Im Chicotier guy


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 18, 2020)

They look like the shit that is vibing in my toilet water


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Jan 18, 2020)

These are the ethnics that 'slay' in places like Sweden & Germany according to cucks/lefties/trolls.


They are disgusting to us, imagine how girls see them.


----------



## whitebadboy (Jan 18, 2020)

how they fraud soo hard???? any apps


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Jan 18, 2020)

this is also why I dont believe in photoshop/social media frauding your photos.


you will get found out, it's better to get surgeries and looksmaxx so you actually look good without frauding your pics.


----------



## IWantToMax (Jan 18, 2020)

They look like shit on IG aswell


----------



## whitebadboy (Jan 18, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> this is also why I dont believe in photoshop/social media frauding your photos.
> 
> 
> you will get found out, it's better to get surgeries and looksmaxx so you actually look good without frauding your pics.


Anyway this guys are ugly midgets if they were normal ppl they woldnt even have noticed the frauding


----------



## damnit (Jan 18, 2020)

darker skin/ighter eyes combo boosts you a lot as an ethnik.


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jan 18, 2020)

Downey said:


> Old news but was going through my gallery and found them again
> 
> View attachment 233431
> 
> ...


proven once again its more important how you look in motion


----------



## DarkTriadPeerReview (Jan 18, 2020)

whitebadboy said:


> how they fraud soo hard???? any apps


anglefrauding + photoshop/facetune, over for them


----------



## whitebadboy (Jan 18, 2020)

DarkTriadPeerReview said:


> anglefrauding + photoshop/facetune, over for them


i need theyr selfie camera and apps fuck i would ascend on instagram


----------



## Downey (Jan 18, 2020)

Actually I just checked the comments on the interviews and all is good, apparently they’re still hot to women even in motion


----------



## whitebadboy (Jan 18, 2020)

Downey said:


> Actually I just checked the comments on the interviews and all is good, apparently they’re still hot to women even in motion
> 
> View attachment 233480
> View attachment 233481
> ...


Lol woman are crazy pls give me the apps they are using


----------



## Patient A (Jan 18, 2020)

Downey said:


> Actually I just checked the comments on the interviews and all is good, apparently they’re still hot to women even in motion
> 
> View attachment 233480
> View attachment 233481
> ...


First impressions theory


----------



## goat2x (Jan 18, 2020)

Lmao at this shit, nearly half of women instagram models look like shit irl,but nobody calls them out


----------



## DarknLost (Jan 18, 2020)

jfl they are 16 and look like this? over


----------



## Enlil (Jan 18, 2020)

facemaxxed said:


> These are the ethnics that 'slay' in places like Sweden & Germany according to cucks/lefties/trolls.
> 
> 
> They are disgusting to us, imagine how girls see them.







funny how this is coming from a low t emo frauding faggot. commir suicide unironically no one gonna miss you


----------



## Averagecel (Jan 18, 2020)

Brutal mog










IWantToMax said:


> They look like shit on IG aswell


What's their IG?


----------



## Patient A (Jan 18, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Lmao at this shit, nearly half of women instagram models look like shit irl,but nobody calls them out


Being here you should know that women are fake irl and online 

*JFL*


----------



## goat2x (Jan 18, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Being here you should know that women are fake irl and online
> 
> *JFL*


ye but everyone accepts it but when a man does it its national news smh


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Jan 18, 2020)

Downey said:


> Old news but was going through my gallery and found them again
> 
> View attachment 233431
> 
> ...


theyre probably wearing contacts too


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 18, 2020)

cynicoboyo said:


> theyre probably wearing contacts too


Contacts LOL! One punch in eyes and you are blind


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Mr.cope (Jan 18, 2020)

They are ugly tbh eye color halos them


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 18, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> View attachment 233673
> View attachment 233674


*RATMAXXX3000*


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 18, 2020)

High fwhr theory strikes agan


----------



## CopingCel (Jan 18, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> View attachment 233673
> View attachment 233674



Compact midface slayer


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jan 18, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> proven once again its more important how you look in motion


lifefuel
I look much better in motion


----------



## Linoob (Jan 19, 2020)

Downey said:


> Old news but was going through my gallery and found them again
> 
> View attachment 233431
> 
> ...



that second pic

lmfaooooooooooo


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Jan 19, 2020)

It's over for ratcels


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Oct 1, 2020)

whitebadboy said:


> how they fraud soo hard???? any apps


Facetune. Lightroom. photoshop


----------



## Germania (Oct 1, 2020)

Lel 5'3" and 3PSL irl


----------



## Germania (Oct 1, 2020)

Would it be interesting to know what's going on in their heads? Do they really think they Are 7PSL mogging machines? Or do they feel bad, because they know they suck in reality and construct a faked imagination on the internet? The human mind believes in things that are not true if you tell yourself about them every day. That would certainly be an interesting case for a psychoanalyst.


----------

